# !!Post Female Betta Pics Here!! :)))



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Just recently got three female bettas!!! *GO GIRLS* ) And I what I really wanna do is to have a sorority tank with about 7 girls ) And I just would like to see all the kinds of females out there!! ) Thx!! )


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here are my two girlies. I'm planning on getting another, hopefully soon.

Trix









Blayze


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the second is a Plakat boy! GORGEOUS fish!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope. I'm 100% sure Blayze is a girl. There was a fair bit of confusion, a thread was posted, about him being boy or girl and we are all prety sure Blayze is a she as she is fat with eggs(or a very fat boy)


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the second one!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm new to breeding plakats but I'm also sure he's a boy. Just the fins, if you can get a top view of him/her I'll be able to tell.

BTW he/she is amazing!!!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have an album of Blayze on my page if those pictures help, I'll also try to get a bird's eye view of Blayze tomorrow and post it for you guys.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Jayde:









Nina


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

There's pictures of my girls in my album


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

Male or female, Blayze is a gorgeous fish. 

My Girls


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

girls are very much underestimated! but they are VERY difficult to manage.
i think i *may *have the largest females on the forum actually. 
but they arent giants lol.

this is lava; my most colorful. seems to be a red/orange VT.

















this is an OLD pic of japan. she has grown and her fins have massive span. she's a VT








now (bad pic)









newst and youngest/smallest; dijon. chocolate VT








dojin size comparison









my first girl, sophie. what she looked like;








NOW


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

wow there all beautiful


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Girl power! What cuties!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I have 16 pics of my 20 females...a few of them are just too fast.

Here's a link to my album.

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=777


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's my Shani baby <3

I still believe Blayze is a girl, tbh. The head shape, body shape, short ventral fins, and lack of beard all indicate a gorgeous girlie. That, and she's even full of eggs. What more proof is there, besides breeding her?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow shani is my favorite!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

rlw said:


> I have 16 pics of my 20 females...a few of them are just too fast.
> 
> Here's a link to my album.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=777


Wow!! I only have like black and other colored ones, where did you get yours??


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I found all of them at Petco.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

For how much?? Are they a lot??


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

2.99-4.99 usually.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

that's where i go, petco there very cheap and in my experience, if your going to buy from a store that's the best place


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

VT girlies go for 2-3 bucks, CT go for 3-4 bucks


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's Willowisp


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Shes very pretty!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Our new teeny tiny baby girl, Mew.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

New girl, Aria.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Would not surprise me if they were related. After all, we both live in the midwest!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha, they look soo similar xD The only thing missing is the green iridescence on my girlie, then they'd look almost identical


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Im seeing a lot of white ones!! D


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Willo is cellophane! o: I can see right through her (you can even see sort of in the picture) and see all of her eggs. 

Cute white ones~~


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so pretty! I want a white one! lol


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is my Girlie, Kitty. (She is my Avitar picture)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful females everyone!!!! There was not one I wouldn't want to own. I want other feamale now. I haven't had one in year or two and they soooo diff from males in personality.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I love my Male Bettas but I always seem closer to my Female Bettas. Female Bettas in my opinion are so much sweeter in disposition and I seem to get more attached to my little Females 

Here is a better pic of Kitty....


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey can you guys plz post there homes!!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A clear picture of Reinette Poisson  ...


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

ophelia and the unnamed lady.:-D


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Aww you should name her, Ariel Or Sophia, Or even my fav name... Evangeline )) She is such a red cutie D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Aww you should name her, Ariel Or Sophia, Or even my fav name... Evangeline )) She is such a red cutie D


I heard of that name plenty of times in a movie my sister BEGGED me to watch:-D

Darn cant remember the name of it:/


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

A clearer picture of Aria >.>


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

She reminds me of my Betta Kitty


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

right now i only have one female hopefully will get more!!


----------

